# Blue Ridge Spas Hot tub manual



## bubbafowler (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone have a blue ridge hot tub manual laying around??  Apparently they are out of business, and I cannot find a manual around anywhere.  Basically what I need is a wiring diagram for it.  If anyone could make a copy and send It to me it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, Matthew


----------



## BoxerLuvr (May 11, 2010)

Is this it ?

http://www.rhtubs.com/blue-ridge-manual.htm


----------



## bubbafowler (May 12, 2010)

no unfortunately that is the only one I can find on the internet, and it is for a different model.  Thanks for looking though.


----------



## merc123 (May 12, 2010)

Found on the internet it's made by Jacuzzi tubs and gave this link:

http://www.guillens.com/Jacuzzi/PDF Catalogs.htm


----------



## merc123 (May 12, 2010)

Try this too: 
http://www.guillens.com/Jacuzzi/jacuzzi2000/Content/PDFFILES/Elecov.pdf


----------

